# 4 bombs, one day, i give up!!!



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*

i got bombed today. four times over. i am waving white flags. do not bomb me anymore. please, do not bomb me anymore. my mail carrier hates me. my leasing center is sick of giving me packages. the feds are going to raid my mail any day now. four times in one day is like a present and firm slap in the face wrapped in a corojo wrapper. i got a ton of great smokes from some killer guys. i will shut up for awhile. just look at what i got hit with and ask yourself this question. what should i do?

the felons are...
mhlatke
babaganoosh
gotacohiba
triplezero24

this was an amazing day. i'm not sure what to do right now. gotacohiba was the trade turned bomb with the padron 80, and 40. babganoosh came with the vsg, boxed liberty, tat, and others. mhlatke gave me smokes i've never had before. the same could be said for triplezero. i got hit so hard that it made my hat tilt like a wannabe gangster. thanks...

help me decide my next steps...

vicegrips.ceo.*


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Whoa.....


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

wheres stop bein a puss on your poll? HAHAHA

JK! Best start fightin back. Dont just sit there and take it!!!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Everyone is out to get you


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*that made me do the home alone face.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

holy crap


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

It couldn't happen to a better guy.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, put a cigar in that gaping jaw! Quit stalling! Are you smoking yet? There's no time to kill. Hurry up and start lighting those bad boys!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW, you are public enemy #1 Best start smoking, to make room for the other bombs your bound to get :lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

a padron 80th simply amazing


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You picked some of these fights...want to take me on again?


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I didn't see an option in the poll where you give them all to me to make sure they are safe.. you don't want to take a flame to those bomb components unless you are a trained professional, it could be dangerous!!!!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Lok17 said:


> I didn't see an option in the poll where you give them all to me to make sure they are safe.. you don't want to take a flame to those bomb components unless you are a trained professional, it could be dangerous!!!!


Lok has a point, im also willing to put my life on the line for a fellow BOTL :lol:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i think i may need to consult some trained professionals to get them back the way it needs to be done. *


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

nice..........nice..............nice............. and nice.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

_*those padrons are going to sit in the humi for ages.*_


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> You picked some of these fights...want to take me on again?


*i need to take a step back for a bit and plan a recourse.*


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Very nice! I have not seen a Cupido in a long time. They are fantastic!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> It couldn't happen to a better guy.


*thanks mike! you're swell too*.:whoohoo:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*i feel like that monkey ass in the picture this week! haha*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*this board is one of the best groups that i have joined in the past year. thanks everybody for being so inviting. cigarlive is the best cigar board/community i know of. that's not just the cigars talking either.*


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Really nice job guys---and smokes look real tasty!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

How about a write in.

Quit whining like a biotch and take it like a man!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> How about a write in.
> 
> Quit whining like a biotch and take it like a man!


Yeah I would like to recast my vote for this option!!


----------



## koolhandk (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow a pad 40 and 80 in the same bomb...whew


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That is Shweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

You pissed off the wrong people :biggrin:


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

I feel woooozy!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

I wasn't really sure what you liked, so I just picked a few different ones. Enjoy my friend!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I was worried that you didn't get it yesterday... I think it worked out better that you got 4 in one day. Plus what you got hit with yesterday. 
Just as I told Chubz... karma is the great "equalizer". 
I suspect a quick retribution is coming the way of a couple of other members in here too.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

triplezero24 said:


> I wasn't really sure what you liked, so I just picked a few different ones. Enjoy my friend!


*
you did great bro. i will enjoy each and every one of these.*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> I was worried that you didn't get it yesterday... I think it worked out better that you got 4 in one day. Plus what you got hit with yesterday.
> Just as I told Chubz... karma is the great "equalizer".
> I suspect a quick retribution is coming the way of a couple of other members in here too.


*
i thought i hit you hard, but i think you evened up the score babaganoosh. great cigars from beginning to end. those chisels are great. never had the maduro before either.*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> How about a write in.
> 
> Quit whining like a biotch and take it like a man!


That's what I'm talking about! The moderator has spoken!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

They all look great Matt! Congrats Chief


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

What an attack! Time to send up the white flag!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

i think you need to smoke more, nice hit guys


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

Just so you guys know, MR Grips and I decided to work out a little trade.
Iwas sending the 40 and 80 and he was to surprise me. Well this brother sends me a healthy dozen sticks.
Mr Grips my brother you are insano in the braino.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

An awesome dance card there my friend! Now that's how it's done boys and girls, the 0ne, two, three, four on the noggin! Enjoy there el Grippo! 

CD


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> i thought i hit you hard, but i think you evened up the score babaganoosh. great cigars from beginning to end. those chisels are great. never had the maduro before either.*


mwwwwaaaaahhahahahaha. that my freind is only phase one...


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Suck it up man, remember revenge is ever so sweet. Flint


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

WOW...that just may be some kind of record....NOT....great hit...great guy


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Another write in -bomb some newbie ass...... jmho


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Dang, you were hit hard. Looks like u might need a humi just for your bombs.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! a 40 and a 80 I would have had that same look on my face. GREAT HITS!!!


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

A 40th and an 80th? Only crazy folk give them away! Nice hits!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Damn they where not playing or just trying to also you around, with those sticks of TNT they where trying to kill you!


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

That wasn't a bomb that was a surgical strike


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice! congrats man


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

you better make a bomb shelter because you are get destroyed bombs galore nice smokes enjoy


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*4 in a day*



koolhandk said:


> Wow a pad 40 and 80 in the same bomb...whew


Kory,

You ruined me damnit, after torching your gift I had to go find a box.
which is nearly impossible by the way.
I much prefer the 40 to the 80 maybe in a couple more years the 80 will be in line with the 40. 
Just my opinion guys before you bash my tastes.


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

good lord... Michael, you busted out the big guns...

Vice... should should *OFFICIALLY* be humbled now.


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice. Very nice. I say start smoking.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> Kory,
> 
> You ruined me damnit, after torching your gift I had to go find a box.
> which is nearly impossible by the way.
> ...


*
how could anybody bash a 40 or 80 on taste? that doesn't make any sense to me.*


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*bashing*



vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> how could anybody bash a 40 or 80 on taste? that doesn't make any sense to me.*


I figured someone would bash me for saying I preferred the 40 to the 80.
Agreed they are both great sticks.
Definately something I can't afford to smoke for a daily, but once a month maybe.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

GotaCohiba said:


> I figured someone would bash me for saying I preferred the 40 to the 80.
> Agreed they are both great sticks.
> Definately something I can't afford to smoke for a daily, but once a month maybe.


I've got an 80 in the humi (thanks Mitro) and I've never had a 40. But the 80 sure does look nice!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*those padrons are going to get a healthy dose of age before i even think about lighting them. the 80 has the same price as a pair of shoes, that is expensive. but they will hang out with my one opus x that will not get smoked for years as well.*


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy crap.. man.. get to herfin


----------

